# neue 01377379972521



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

[edit] heute morgen bin ich geweckt worden ruf zurück Und das 3.mal
bin wahrscheinlich viel geld los


----------



## sascha (5 März 2006)

Dafür gibts bereits einen Thread, deshalb hier geschlossen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12933


----------

